# Where do I purchase a CHadMO adapter when Tesla has no supply?



## John Galt1 (Jan 4, 2020)

I will be away from my home charger for a time and want to be able to use an EVGO charging station when there is not a Tesla Supercharger close by.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You don't. Check with the service center, they may have one. They may reappear on the site any day.
There are a huge number of J1772 locations out there and 120V may be an answer.
Right now I plugged into a NEMA 14-50 for a few hours today and am now plugged into 120V.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Download the Plugshare app (and Chargepoint too if you wish) and reference it ahead of your journey. You should be able to find charging, unless you're far out in nowhere. And then, consider that even though it's slow, 120 volt outlets - and occasionally 240 volt) are more common in the middle of nowhere than any gas stations ever will be.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

If you're desperate enough, there always seem to be a few on ebay, although they typically have a huge markup. But the best plan is to just wait, and check the tesla shop often, as they come back in stock occasionally.


----------



## Dick Blonov (Sep 8, 2019)

You may be able to rent one...


Phil


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

If you go to the Tesla web site, when it tells you they are out of stock, there is a button to be e-mailed when they come back in stock. That is what I did, got the e-mail several days later and ordered about 30 minutes after that. Unfortunately, the adapter didn't arrive until the day after I left on a trip. So when there was a 4+ hour wait for the Savannah supercharger, I spent 3 hours charging on a J1772 - looking at an empty CHAdeMO charger and berating myself for not ordering my adapter months ago. . . Oh, well, live and learn.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Back in stock! https://shop.tesla.com/product/chademo-adapter


----------



## gleb (Feb 29, 2020)

US Chademo adapter seems to be back in stock.
How come Ebay going price for them is still about $100 more expensive.


----------

